# Ayrshire Central Hospital, Irvine November 2019



## mookster (Nov 26, 2019)

Ayrshire Central Hospital, also called Irvine Central Hospital, was designed in 1935 by county architect William Reid in the International Modernist style. It replaced the smaller infectious disease hospitals scattered across the county and was split into two halves with the maternity section opened in 1941 and the infectious disease section following in 1944. When Tuberculosis was on the decline the infectious disease parts of the hospital gradually specialised in different things before becoming a wholly general hospital with each ward pavillion adopting different functions. Between 2010 and 2012 the Grade B listed buildings on site were modernised, however during that time the original 1941 maternity building was demolished. A new, much larger set of buildings was constructed adjacent to it to dealing with general outpatient treatment and rehabilitation which opened in 2016.

I can only assume that this portion of the site was closed during the 2010 renovations, it's a large building right at the far end of the site with only the wasteland from the demolished maternity hospital between it and the remaining original buildings. The original buildings, including this one, are to me stunning examples of the Modernist style of architecture and it's a crime that this building has been so neglected whilst the others were refurbished. I'd go as far as saying it's one of the most challenging places I've ever shot personally because pretty much the whole building is pitch black, it's full of sketchy floors away from the corridors and stairs and is by far the mouldiest place I have ever seen - some of the mould growth in here is truly horrifying and I am still feeling the effects of the place now.

The good thing is, the decay in here is incredible. Its simply been left to rot with very little outside interference and if you can stomach the mould and the darkness is a very nice place for a wander and I'm amazed it hasn't been visited more.

We decided to take some externals the afternoon prior to actually exploring it which turned out to be a good call, as we wanted to get in there early the next morning. After narrowly avoiding security speeding around in a white van we were in undetected and left undetected also.






































































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## King Al (Nov 26, 2019)

Excellent peely paint goodness on this one! Superb report as always Mookster


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice report, it looks a bit of a mess there!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice one, lots of beds and not much light! Nice bit of mold to add ontop.


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 27, 2019)

Blimey that's a bit damp isn't it!
Interesting structure on the outside but misery on the inside.


----------



## NoseyGit (Nov 28, 2019)

A bed in the IT Department. I'm not surprised!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 29, 2019)

That toilet shot is straight out of Trainspotting!


----------



## pinkandfluffy (Nov 30, 2019)

good stuff I loved the peeling paint in the hallways looked very spooky.


----------



## KJurbex (Dec 2, 2019)

Hell of a set that one, credit where credit is due!


----------

